
Stop Looking Inside a Box for People Thinking Outside of One - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/finding-top-talent/
======
stephsmithio
With remote work becoming more mainstream, I still wonder why so many
companies close their doors to distributed teams.

Of course, not every remote worker is created equally, but I do ponder the
disconnect between companies looking for people that "think outside the box",
yet won't hire people who are literally living "outside of the box"; ie:
pioneering a new way of living/working.

I'd be interested to hear from people on both sides of the argument: do you
hire remote workers? If yes/no, why?

